# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  برنامج TasKiller full لادارة المهام واقفال اي تطبيق

## Ae3sar

*برنامج TasKiller full لادارة المهام واقفال اي تطبيق*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Taskiller لاقفال التطبيقات  التي تعمل بالخلفية ويساعد على حفظ البطارية , بامكانك عن طريق  برنامج Taskiller اغلاق ( قتل ) تشغيل التطبيقات الخاصة بك في نقرة واحدة  ويمكن التبديل بين التطبيقات , يحافظ على الذاكرة ويبقي جهاز الاندرويد  سريع ولا يستهلك بيانات *  *صور Taskiller* * *  * *  *روابط تحميل TasKiller full*   *Download TasKiller full*    *share22* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## ahmed.shalaby

شكرا يا استاذ على الموضوع الجامد

----------


## hamid4

شكرا

----------


## alrasee

مشكور

----------


## CATR

مشكور

----------

